# Das Märchen vom "neuen EU-Recht" bei Ebay



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

Vom EU-Recht und anderen Märchen weiß Spiegel Online zu erzählen:



> Ein seltsamer Exot macht in Online-Auktionen schon länger die Runde: Das "neue EU-Recht". Juristen zucken ratlos mit den Schultern, aber bei Ebay reißen die Schilderungen über seine Existenz nicht ab.


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

Das kann man dann wohl schon als Sammlung bezeichnen. Bei eBay tummeln sich die abenteuerlichsten Geschäftsbedingungen der Anbieter und am gruseligsten finde ich den Satz: "...eBay ich - Versand du!" (natürlich eBay er/sie/es, wer sonst?)


----------



## advisor (9 März 2006)

Hier eine weitere Kostprobe von diesem Unfug:





> Kleingedrucktes: Nach aktueller Gesetzeslage ist auch bei Verkauf gebrauchter Ware von privat  vom Verkäufer 12 Monate Garantie zu leisten, sofern dieses nicht ausdrücklich vor dem Abschluß ausgeschlossen wird. Ich schließe beim Verkauf des oben genannten Artikels einen Garantieanspruch bzw. Rücknahme/Umtausch aus. Es wird versichert, dass sich der von mir angebotene Artikel im beschriebenen Zustand befindet.


Die wirkliche Rechtslage wird hier ausführlich besprochen:
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/gewaehrleistung.htm
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/ebay_garantie.htm

In meinen privaten E-Bay Verkäufen schließe ich die Gewährleistung nie aus und geben den Käufern sogar ein befristetes Rückgaberecht, das an keine Bedingungen geknüpft ist. Bisher hat kein Käufer was beanstandet.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen privaten E-Bay Verkäufen schließe ich die Gewährleistung nie aus und geben den Käufern sogar ein befristetes Rückgaberecht, das an keine Bedingungen geknüpft ist. Bisher hat kein Käufer was beanstandet.



So mache ich es auch, es zeigt den Käufern, daß der Verkäufer vertrauenswürdig ist, die Auktionen dürften auch höhere Gebote erzielen.

Abstoßend finde ich Angebote von Flintenweibern, die über und über mit Drohungen garniert sind. Da erwartet nichts anderes als programmierten Ärger und meidet deren Angebote.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hercule Pendant (20 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> "...eBay ich - Versand du!" (natürlich eBay er/sie/es, wer sonst?)


kann doch auch den Käufer die ebaykosten zahlen? verkäufern zahlt an ebay aber verlangt dann von käufer?


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2006)

Möglich ist das, wird aber nur sehr selten praktiziert. Gerade wenn es um eine Auktion geht, dann weiß der Verkäufer ja erst mit dem Ende dieser, wie hoch der Endpreis ist, da dann erst die Verkaufsprovision berechnet wird.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 März 2006)

*Die eBay-Gebühr trägt immer der Verkäufer*



			
				Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> kann doch auch den Käufer die ebaykosten zahlen? verkäufern zahlt an ebay aber verlangt dann von käufer?



Nein, es ist irgendwo bei ebay festgelegt, daß der Verkäufer die eBay-Kosten trägt. Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal einen Phase, da versuchten viele Verkäufer die eBay-Kosten auf die Käufer umzulegen. Das hat auf eBay zu erheblichen Protesten geführt, auch Formulierungen wie "eBay ich, Porto Du" sind zu dem Zeitpunkt entstanden. Irgendwann hat eBay klargestellt, daß Verkäufer die Kosten zu tragen haben. 

Seither haben die unseriösen Verkäufer auf Versandwucher und stückzahlabhängige Abwicklungskosten umgestellt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2006)

*Re: Die eBay-Gebühr trägt immer der Verkäufer*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann hat eBay klargestellt, daß Verkäufer die Kosten zu tragen haben.


Das muss auch so sein, da eBay nur so seine eigenen Einnahmen sichern kann, siehe auch > HIER <. Blos wenn der Verkäufer explizit in seiner Auktion festlegt, dass der Käufer die vom Verkäufer an eBay fällige Gebühr zu übernehmen hat, dann sagt mir mein Bauchrausgefühl, dass das auch geht. Das wäre ein Klausel, die nur den Vertrag zwischen dem Käufer und dem Verkäufer berührt aber nicht das Verhältnis dann noch zu eBay.


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

Interessante Fragestellung. Die ebay-AGB regeln in § 5 Nr. 7:



			
				§ 5 Nr. 7 ebay-AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Verkäufern ist es verboten, die Gebührenstruktur von eBay zu umgehen. Beispiele für unzulässige Gebührenumgehungen sind in den eBay-Grundsätzen dargestellt.


Den hier diskutierten Fall, dass der Verkäufer sagt, dass der Bieter zusätzlich zum Höchstgebot noch die sich daraus errechnenden ebay-Gebühren zu tragen hat, kann ich in den in Bezug genommenen "ebay-Grundsätzen" aber nicht finden.



> *Umgehung von eBay-Gebühren: *Die von eBay erhobenen Verkäufergebühren dienen der Verbesserung der eBay-Plattform, sowohl für Käufer als auch für Verkäufer. Einstellmethoden, die auf eine Vermeidung von Gebühren abzielen, sind gegenüber anderen Verkäufern unfair, die die eBay-Gebühren bezahlen.
> 
> Die folgende Liste enthält einige Beispiele für Einstellmethoden, die bei eBay nicht zulässig sind:
> 
> ...


 http://pages.ebay.de/help/sell/policies.html



> *Beispiele* (Liste nicht abschließend)
> 
> *      Angebote, in denen die Käufer angewiesen werden, nicht zu kaufen
> *      Angebotspraktiken, die einen Verkauf außerhalb von eBay zum Ziel haben
> ...


 http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/listing-circumventing.html

Nach diesen Regelungen scheint es zulässig zu sein, sich als Verkäufer die ebay-Gebühren vom Käufer erstatten zu lassen, vorausgesetzt dem Käufer werden die Kosten bei Abgabe seines Gebots mitgeteilt.


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2006)

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Beispiel, wenn´s einem um das Beiwerk geht: Hollywood-Star Jamie Foxx versteigerte neulich seinen zehn Jahre alten Bentleyfür 150000 $ - mMn ein Schnäppchen für den Käufer! Wie die Auktion tatsächlich abgelaufen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Als Verkäufer könnte man aber schon über die Weitergabe der Verkaufsprovision nachdenken, wenn es sich denn lohnt.


----------



## advisor (20 März 2006)

Man könnte aber auch argumentieren, daß es eine Verkehrssitte gibt, daß der Verkäufer die E-Bay Gebühren trägt. Grund: Es ist in tausenden von Angeboten genau so geregelt und die Zahl davon abweichender Angebote erscheint mir verschwindend gering.


----------



## Fipps (22 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte aber auch argumentieren, daß es eine Verkehrssitte gibt, daß der Verkäufer die E-Bay Gebühren trägt. Grund: Es ist in tausenden von Angeboten genau so geregelt und die Zahl davon abweichender Angebote erscheint mir verschwindend gering.


Daraus kannst Du was herleiten, wenn dieser Punkt nicht im Angebot ausdrücklich geregelt ist: Wegen der üblichen Gestaltung, dass der Verkäufer die ebay-Kosten trägt, darf der Käufer davon ausgehen, wenn nichts abweichendes geregelt ist.

Die Üblichkeit der Gestaltung kann aber nicht dazu führen, dass das Unübliche (Abwälzen auf Käufer) nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

Interessanter Beitrag von Ronny Jahn zum Thema Ebay:

Beweislast für Identität bei eBay-Versteigerung



> Es stellt sich also die Frage, ob man typischerweise davon ausgehen kann, dass nur der Inhaber eines Accounts auch tatsächlich Gebote über diesen abgibt.


----------



## advisor (23 März 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus kannst Du was herleiten, wenn dieser Punkt nicht im Angebot ausdrücklich geregelt ist


Schon klar, daß die Verkehrssitte nur ein Anhaltspunkt für die Auslegung von Willenserklärungen ist.


----------

